# Windows 8 and Brewmate



## BobtheBrewer (16/12/13)

Can anyone tell me if Brewmate will run on Windows 8?


----------



## bum (16/12/13)

Works exactly the same as in Win7 for me.

It'll work fine unless you're trying to run it on Windows 8 RT. That's on a Surface tablet (not a Surface Pro).


----------



## lukiferj (16/12/13)

The only difference I have found is using ie10 and now ie11. Unable to display the xml pages correctly which I like to print and keep as my recipe/brew day notes.

Otherwise there are no differences in the actual usage of the software.


----------

